# Jump!!!



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

HEY EVERBODY!!!! Want to have a contest to see whos rat is the best jumper? My girl Velvet can jump two and a halve feet and Nezume can jump two feet and four inches. What can your rat do? :wink:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't seen my rats just but i know that my boyfriends rat can jump from my shoulder to his. It's not that big about 5 or so inches? lol better than nothing i guess?


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

my grace is the jumper of the two...i'm not exactally sure calculation wise, but shes made some pretty impressive leaps!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You tell me... 
Asha getting ready to launch










Midair










Safe landing...all so she could get to the computer desk I had blocked off from her :roll:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW!!! that quite a jump!!! beautiful rat btw


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO, that was an awsome jump haha. I'd be surprised if my boys jumped...they are pretty lazy.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, what a leap! awesome photos, you caught it perfectly!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice! Can you mesuere that? Let me know how far that was.


----------



## St3wY (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW can rats just do that naturally, or did you have to teach her? How old is she?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha...that was over a 3 foot jump Asha took. I had only had her for about 3 days, and she was living with 4 other girls in a dwarf bun cage and rarely got out. Soo she must've felt like stretching out. LOL

Some rats are jumpers, others are not. I am sure you could train a jumper to go farther and farther but if they have no interest in the first place, it won't work.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

....I think your little Asha wins. And you should try traning her. A wild rat can jump 4+ feet!! see if Asha could do 4 feet.


----------

